# Windows...



## Corry

...not 'your window view'...windows.  I love old broken down windows....


----------



## Charlsie

Exploring abandoned buildings has given me plenty of photos of old, broken windows.











My scanner crapped out on me for this photo. Hopefully I can get it back to normal and get a good scan. If anyone can't tell, someone played a game of tic-tac-toe with spray paint on this window.


----------



## LaFoto

318_Venedig_Fenster von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




319_Venedig_Fenster von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




320_Venedig_Fenster von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




321_Venedig_Fenster von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




322_Venedig_Fenster von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




323_Venedig_Fenster von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

019_Mauthen_TischlereiRannerDetail von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




065_Pontebba von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




096_Pordenone von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




534_Lienz von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Big Mike

Resurrecting a 6 year old thread Corina?  
OK, I'll play too.


----------



## LaFoto

It's a theme thread ... why not? These may be resurrected at any time, mustn't they?




397_ThirskHerriotMuseum von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## LaFoto

0002_LisbonArchitecture by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## LaFoto

0162_Lisbon by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## limr

Shoes by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Grand Central resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## mishele




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## jmurphy

More of a window opening.




9-24-2014 069 by jasonnmurphy, on Flickr

One of my earlier photos and not my best work, but still one of my favorites.




119DS by jasonnmurphy, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

011_ArlandaAirportStockholm_wsz-frame by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




009_ArlandaAirportStockholm_wsz-frame by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




010_ArlandaAirportStockholm_wsz-frame by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Philmar

achitectural detail - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




whitewashing Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0099_wsz-framed by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0134_wsz-framed by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0181_wsz-framed by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Varanasi scene - India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tokyo urban dwelling by Phil Marion, on Flickr




shadow, adobe mud & window- Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




second thoughts about the outside world by Phil Marion, on Flickr




DIY bamboo window - Nihn Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




window in the middle of the Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Rick50




----------



## Philmar

window/door salesman - Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




church window - La Fortuna, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Discarded cement toilet - Todos Santos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Office tower reflection abstract - Vancouver, B.C. by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Aqua condo - Chicago architecture by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shanghai airport by Phil Marion, on Flickr




balcony life - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar

mosque inscription - Seiyun, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colonial architecture - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful morning -  Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Observation deck of Umeda Sky Building in Osaka by Phil Marion, on Flickr




schoolboys of Shibam, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Guardarropa -  Palacio de Bellas Artes, Mexico City by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar




----------



## Philmar

Pensive novice monk - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mocha waiting for the rain to stop by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Air Canada Centre by Phil Marion, on Flickr




University of Georgetown student housing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Hawa Mahal , Jaipur India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




mosque detail - Zagora, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Philmar

Detail of house wall - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of house wall - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Havana conversation - Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of a colourful colonial building in India Town - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of a colourful colonial building in India Town - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of a colourful colonial building in Chinatown - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar

Alcohol related incident- Amsterdam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Beijing airport by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## otherprof

Corry said:


> ...not 'your window view'...windows.  I love old broken down windows....


 I'm not sure if this goes in the "ladder" thread . . .


----------



## Philmar

Brickworks by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The future was now - Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amsterdam row houses by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yonge &amp; Adelaide abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar

architectural detail - Quebec City by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Eaton Centre abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Forbach, France downtown by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Getting the shot by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 272 - Window by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Window by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Window sill by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

George Restaurant at 111 Queen Street East by Phil Marion, on Flickr




At the base of Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Former Don Jail - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Commerce Court cieling chandelier - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

citizen of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bridgepoint Hospital and old Don Jail - Riverdale Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

architecture detail of village home in Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abstract New York - 11 th Avenue by Phil Marion, on Flickr




architectural detail of mud house in Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## waday

Hillary-24 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

The Shop by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Window Sunrise by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Wildwood-23 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Apart by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Shutters galore - Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of a colourful colonial building in Chinatown - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




detail house - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Windows of adjoining homes - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hotel Metropole - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leather hand bag window shopping - Venezia Venise, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Window detail - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Canal home in Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr\


----------



## Philmar

Colorful windows in Burano near Venice,Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




George Restaurant at 111 Queen Street East by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Detail of Hawa Mahal - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Morning light shining in to Agra Fort - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting in the Pantry Car- New Delhi train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## snowbear

20160630_074433.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Scafolding in colonial architecture of Pelourinho, Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Early morning window washing inside Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Window gazing in the colonial gem of Ouro Preto, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Spanish colonial window - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon Coolpix P7100 Point & Shoot: Mall Walkers

1.




2.


 

3.


 

4.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg

an hour later with flash to highlight the framing


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## smithdan

Sunday Morning 1983.


----------



## yamaha pat




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Braineack

DSC_2210 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Schoolkids in Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof

Philmar said:


> Schoolkids in Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Beautiful!


----------



## Philmar

Buddhist monk framed by a window of Ananda Temple - Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




curious on the TTC Queen streetcar line by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Window - Old Bagan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yangoon airport - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




RC Harris Water Filtration palnt - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Jeff15

Some very nice windows on this thread...


----------



## Fujidave

St Pauls Glass Window by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glass dome of Galleria Vittorio Emanuele in Milan, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful - Verona, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Florentine windows - Florence, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ellviller, Alsace by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of home in Cinque Terre - Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Scafolding in colonial architecture of Pelourinho, Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Shuttered bank windows - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

la ville de  Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## wannabe photographer




----------



## Philmar

Colours of Clarke Quay, Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

architectural detail - la ville de Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frank Gehry building - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

marital problems? spousal split settlement by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flatiron Building - Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Phuket ,Thailand



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

window - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

So SoHo - Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old wooden window shutter by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of home in Cinque Terre - Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada

Window by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Old Hill Street Police Station - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

mud adobe house- Wadi Dhar, Yemen by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Courtyard in B&amp;W - Florence, Italy by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Tale of two cities - Toronto towers of different eras by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Toronto glass and steel architecture by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Detail of El Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe (science museum) - Valencia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Oregon coast sunset, Depoe Bay, 2012, the only window photo on my phone.


----------



## Philmar

Staircase inside Gaudi&#x27;s Casa Battlo - Barcelona by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Casa Milà - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colonial architecture in Centro district of Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

architectural detail of mud house in Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Two government offices - Queen&#x27;s Park. Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Silhouettes of Lyon by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr



Good eats - Lyon by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr



Lyon architecture by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr



Shutters of Marseilles by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

